# Monte You Rascal!



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

This is how it went at breakfast this morning:


----------



## CritterKeeper (May 21, 2012)

Awh! He's so cute! And looks like he has plenty of attitude.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol. Cutie pie


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those photos are so adorable of Monte,I enjoyed them all.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Lots of attitude - spoilt rotten- as they should always be ! He s lovely ! X x


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

lol! aw! So cute!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Aww, so cute. He looks like quite the character/charmer.


----------



## prettywreckless (Aug 20, 2012)

Hahahaha! Oh he's a doll! My favorite is him looking directly in the lens. Too cute.


----------



## colleenwithelmo (Sep 1, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

Awwwww really cute pics


----------



## cockatiel-joel (Jul 8, 2012)

I love how they play with your whiskers


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

awww, Sharon, Monte is a charming, sweet little puff muffin, how he nibbles on Alfreds mustache....


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Some really nice pictures and a sweet looking bird too. Thanks for sharing


----------

